
Bitcoin Nordic brings Bitcoin to 300M people in the Middle East and North Africa - Kenan
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=93352.0
======
malandrew
Finally someone targeting the markets where bit coin is most likely to
succeed.

TBH, I'd love to see all the bit coin startups band together and focus on
Africa. It's 1/6 of the world's population without a legit banking
infrastructure. In fact, the less traditional banking a country has, the
better a target market they are. Bitcoin solves a problem they have, whereas
in places like the US and Europe it is merely a better mousetrap and only in
the long term. Short term it is worse.

Besides countries in Africa, I would target countries based on inflation and
currency volatility. The greater the inflation, the more demand there will be
among regular people for for a currency free of inflation.

~~~
mtgx
I completely agree. There's one problem though. Not that many African people
there own computers, or even mobile phones. But next year they should start
getting pretty usable $50 Android smartphones with the new low-power Cortex A7
and higher-performance versions of Android like JellyBean and later. I here
there already is one around $800 that is pretty popular there. So the phones
are coming.

------
mtgx
Iran might really need it these days.

------
melvinng
This is pretty cool, let's hope it doesn't push the currency higher.

